# Homeschool Humor



## lv1nothr (Dec 21, 2007)

Homeschool2

Enjoy! Very creative!


----------



## Zenas (Dec 21, 2007)

That's hilarious. Not much to say past that.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm... Then again we must be strange because we've never met anyone like that in real life.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 21, 2007)

That's hilarious. Here's another I saw today:

[video=youtube;gCu5ojNlpi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCu5ojNlpi0[/video]


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

Very amusing, mind you the fact that such things are being joked about does show us that the Secularists are fearful of Christian education.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 21, 2007)

And people thought we were nuts with five kids!


----------

